# Democrats-Crash and Burn



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Now we'll have to wait and see what impact the so-called Health Care Reform will have on us. One thing for sure, its not a job creating program...unless you count the number of new federal employees its going require.

If you're a small business, bend over and grab your ankles. You WILL provide health insurance that complies with federal mandates or you will pay a fine.

Where in the heck do they think the money is going to come from to pay for all of this? Oh, I forgot, we're gonna soak the rich.

I'm for helping folks that need it, but this is ridiculous. 

I feel sorry for our grandkids, and great-grandkids who will have to pay these bills. Question is, how are they gong to pay for it when there are no jobs here in the U.S.? Guess they'll have to go to Mexico, China, or some third world country.

Obama gonna pay my mortgage...Obama gonna make my car payment...Obama gonna pay for my health care...Obama gonna buy me a flat screen tv...Obama gonna buy me a new Hoyt...ain't gonna have to work no more...

Are we nuts or what?????

Oh, did anyone happen to notice that the Commander In Chief could not afford the time to make the trip to Ft. Hood and lend support to those affected by that tragedy? To our men and women in uniform...that should tell you something about how much he values you and your service. What a slime he is.

And that's all I'm gonna say about that....


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Dems don't care. They are always spending someone else's money. GOP has been the same way.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

carlosii said:


> Now we'll have to wait and see what impact the so-called Health Care Reform will have on us. One thing for sure, its not a job creating program...unless you count the number of new federal employees its going require.
> 
> If you're a small business, bend over and grab your ankles. You WILL provide health insurance that complies with federal mandates or you will pay a fine.
> 
> ...


How about Dubya staying on vacation when he was informed that Hurricane Katrina had devastated New Orleans? They _*all*_ have their faults.


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

do you think politicians were ever on the up and up?


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Not me!


----------



## tnfatboy (Apr 29, 2008)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> How about Dubya staying on vacation when he was informed that Hurricane Katrina had devastated New Orleans? They _*all*_ have their faults.


come on, everyone that stayed in the area knew what could happen. whether w came home from a vacation or not really didnt have much to do with it. it all boils down to lazy people or entitleist wanting someone to help them or wanting to blame their ignorance on someone. my family has fled almost every hurricane that has hit texas for over 50 years and has yet to ask someone for help or assistance.for anyone to think that the politicians really give a flying &^%$ about any of us, give me a break.

obama doesnt care about the american people or our military. he doesnt even salute the flag.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

I didn't start this thread.

The OP took a jab at President Obama NOT showing up at Fort Hood to offer assistance or to hand out cookies or whatever. I merely pointed out that when Katrina hit, Dubya decided to stay on vacation. To say that politicians don't care about any of us is an understatement. It really doesn't matter if they are Republican or Democrat.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

carlosii said:


> Now we'll have to wait and see what impact the so-called Health Care Reform will have on us. One thing for sure, its not a job creating program...unless you count the number of new federal employees its going require.
> 
> If you're a small business, bend over and grab your ankles. You WILL provide health insurance that complies with federal mandates or you will pay a fine.
> 
> ...


You can always run for office.....but i guess it's easier to whine about it through a key board.Just saying.Obama this......Obama that....never ends.For 8 looong yr's,bush hid behind closed doors but when he did make a press meeting......he couldn't hardly answer the ?'s.......he looked confussed trying to come up with answers.Like it or not.....at least this one doesn't hide behind the doors.:darkbeer:


----------



## goatranch (Sep 11, 2004)

Dems ain't changed a bit. When I was a kid over 40 years ago Dems were "tax & spend". Still doing it today.


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*I got only one thing to write !*



IChim2 said:


> You can always run for office.....but i guess it's easier to whine about it through a key board.Just saying.Obama this......Obama that....never ends.For 8 looong yr's,bush hid behind closed doors but when he did make a press meeting......he couldn't hardly answer the ?'s.......he looked confussed trying to come up with answers.Like it or not.....at least this one doesn't hide behind the doors.:darkbeer:


 So true ! :angry:GWB was always on vacation , that's how Cheney got power !:thumbs_do


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

I'm tired of always seeing Obama on tv. Doesn't he have anything better to do then always campaign? He can't make a tough choice. What about our troops in Afganistan? He likes to dictate everything with out input so he has no strings leading to him. He doesn't want any blame for any decision, but wants to take credit for anything that goes right. I'll be damned if I'll submit to the U.N. The last thing the U.S. needs is to be the New World Order. Entitlements will be the death of this country.


----------



## AZHUNTER10 (Nov 2, 2009)

carlosii said:


> Now we'll have to wait and see what impact the so-called Health Care Reform will have on us. One thing for sure, its not a job creating program...unless you count the number of new federal employees its going require.
> 
> If you're a small business, bend over and grab your ankles. You WILL provide health insurance that complies with federal mandates or you will pay a fine.
> 
> ...


So what sources do you have to support your claims? Because I can point out several statements here that are completely wrong.... 

BTW: Did you make a trip to Fort Hood after this tragedy? I bet not....


----------



## awshucks (Mar 4, 2006)

AZHUNTER10 said:


> So what sources do you have to support your claims? Because I can point out several statements here that are completely wrong....
> 
> BTW: Did you make a trip to Fort Hood after this tragedy? I bet not....


Lemme help some!

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=tCAffMSWSzY#t=28


----------



## AZHUNTER10 (Nov 2, 2009)

awshucks said:


> Lemme help some!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=tCAffMSWSzY#t=28


Are you racist? :thumbs_do


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

AZHUNTER10 said:


> Are you racist? :thumbs_do


I guess I missed something in his post. I think he was just pointing out the fact that BHO has so much in common with mainstream Americaukey:.


----------



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

*So what are you saying*

A unch of text taken out of context.. and your saying what. He is aware of other religions besides the one you follow? I am glad he knows and therefore can make a fact based decision.


----------



## awshucks (Mar 4, 2006)

AZHUNTER10 said:


> Are you racist? :thumbs_do


Nope. Don't care for his white half either. I don't like him because of his radical policies. I attended the funeral of Pvt Long. Remember him? 1st terrorist attack on US soil since 911 by a Mooslim fanatic.

borrowed:

Pvt. William Long was to have been on his way to his first posting Monday when, instead, he was being eulogized in his hometown.

Long, from Conway, was killed June 1 outside the Army-Navy Career Center in west Little Rock where he had volunteered to tell others about his military experience. A Muslim convert once imprisoned in Yemen has pleaded not guilty to capital murder in Long's death. He allegedly told police he targeted Army personnel "because of what they had done to Muslims in the past.

Now we got the 2nd one at Ft. Hood by another Mooslim radical. My problem is the Democrat-in- Chief doesn't have the stones to call either what they are and I suspect my OP tells why.:thumbs_do

YMMV.


----------



## awshucks (Mar 4, 2006)

Gils4x4 said:


> A unch of text taken out of context.. and your saying what. He is aware of other religions besides the one you follow? I am glad he knows and therefore can make a fact based decision.


Heard of any Baptist suicide bombers lately? Any Jews flying airplanes into buildings full of Americans? While I'm not a 'Pub, you Dims need to wise up some.


----------



## AZHUNTER10 (Nov 2, 2009)

awshucks said:


> Heard of any Baptist suicide bombers lately? Any Jews flying airplanes into buildings full of Americans? While I'm not a 'Pub, you Dims need to wise up some.


Dims? There's no need for name calling. 

I guess it's pretty valid to then say (judging by your crappy logic) it's God's fault for all of the crap in this world... I mean after all, he made the devine plan. Slavery, all major wars, Concentration camps, 9/11, poverty, and etc.....

That's your line of thinking...... what say you now?


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

*Wrong assumption*

Master and Chief meaning the president....... As per the topic we were all posting about. Didnt mean 4 you to get all sidetraked.


----------



## awshucks (Mar 4, 2006)

> That's your line of thinking...... what say you now?


Wow, 3 posts and I pick up an analyst! Practicing by remote even. Did you even watch those vids of the Apologist-in-Chief?

Btw, playing the race card, while predictable, is not working well these days.


----------



## AZHUNTER10 (Nov 2, 2009)

awshucks said:


> Wow, 3 posts and I pick up an analyst! Practicing by remote even. Did you even watch those vids of the Apologist-in-Chief?
> 
> Btw, playing the race card, while predictable, is not working well these days.


That ONE video had nothing to do with apologizing.... it was about President Obama having Muslim blood.... Race card? Yep! WTH was that pointless video needed?


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Any time someone can't argue with facts they like to bring up the race card. :thumbs_do


----------



## AZHUNTER10 (Nov 2, 2009)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Any time someone can't argue with facts they like to bring up the race card. :thumbs_do


Maybe before you start spouting off... you should watch the first video. 

And then come back and tell me what it's about and how it has anyting to do with apologizing or "facts".


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*obama*



AZHUNTER10 said:


> That ONE video had nothing to do with apologizing.... it was about President Obama having Muslim blood.... Race card? Yep! WTH was that pointless video needed?


obama is a closet muslim period, a worthless living thing.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*i agree*



SHOOT-N-STAB said:


> I'm tired of always seeing Obama on tv. Doesn't he have anything better to do then always campaign? He can't make a tough choice. What about our troops in Afganistan? He likes to dictate everything with out input so he has no strings leading to him. He doesn't want any blame for any decision, but wants to take credit for anything that goes right. I'll be damned if I'll submit to the U.N. The last thing the U.S. needs is to be the New World Order. Entitlements will be the death of this country.


we are racing to a new world order, very fast since obama got into office. but i will addmit that bush was also a globalist pig like his daddy. but so is obama. it is an agenda by democrates and republicans alike for a new world order, only independents are the one's that wanna to live by what our forefathers founded this country on.


----------



## tpatrickm (Mar 10, 2007)

what in the world would make anybody think that any elected official is going to help the people. the only thing they help is them selfs. in my area a bunch of slime balls from the republican party help them selfs to tax payers money to pay for their election. this is the problem when you elect rich people to run things for the rest of us. get rid of them all.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Dims just like to talk! Bush hid behind closed doors did he.Well Obama has him there! you can find Obama on sports center making pics for the final 4, excepting awards for things he is yet to do, putting on concerts to shut down coal jobs, or talking about what he's going to do instead of doing it. He,and the rest of the bleeding heart liberals are putting at risk the very things all of us hunters, sportsmen,and sportswomen hold dear!


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

so should we just let the ins companies keep doing what they have been doing? i'm all for a free market system but not when it lets large companies put a choke hold on peoples health care by making insurance unobtainable and standing between people and their doctors.....the ins companies are raping the American people and if you don't support reform now it will surely catch up to you and your family one fine day too...:wink:


----------



## Silent Bear (Nov 27, 2009)

Democrats Republicans there all the same, they both are fighting for power at any cause and they don't care how they get it, its sad what this country is coming too there just isnt enough decent and honest people in the world today


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

Silent Bear said:


> Democrats Republicans there all the same, they both are fighting for power at any cause and they don't care how they get it, its sad what this country is coming too there just isnt enough decent and honest people in the world today


+1, it's no longer about doing whats right for the people of this country...


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

They all only care about themselves...not about the people


----------



## Silent Bear (Nov 27, 2009)

sits in trees said:


> +1, it's no longer about doing whats right for the people of this country...


Exactly, things arent like what they use to be I use to have patriotism for this country but these days Its hard to with all the selfish people running this beautiful land


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

where is the money gonna come from ? thats silly just fire up the printing press and keep rollin off fresh 100 dollar bills till china steps in and hands usa an eviction notice. better learn to speak chinese and enjoy working in a cheap sweatshop for 4 bucks an hourukey:


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

drenalinxt said:


> obama is a closet muslim period, a worthless living thing.


 hey obama said we are not at war with islam it was just a misunderstaning in ft. hood dont pass judgement


----------



## XSTREEMCC (Apr 5, 2008)

IChim2 said:


> You can always run for office.....but i guess it's easier to whine about it through a key board.Just saying.Obama this......Obama that....never ends.For 8 looong yr's,bush hid behind closed doors but when he did make a press meeting......he couldn't hardly answer the ?'s.......he looked confussed trying to come up with answers.Like it or not.....at least this one doesn't hide behind the doors.:darkbeer:


You are correct this one is just a liar.


----------



## XSTREEMCC (Apr 5, 2008)

Hell I figure if some one like obama can get elected so can I. I may have to devise a plan and no I am not a democrat or republican I am the American people.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

sits in trees said:


> so should we just let the ins companies keep doing what they have been doing? i'm all for a free market system but not when it lets large companies put a choke hold on peoples health care by making insurance unobtainable and standing between people and their doctors.....the ins companies are raping the American people and if you don't support reform now it will surely catch up to you and your family one fine day too...:wink:


It all goes hand in hand.Hospital's/doctors ream the insurance co's.......then the insurance co's ream us.A hospital charges an insurance company any where from a 1.50 to 2.00 for a freakin bandaid or a single tylenol......just saying.


----------

